# WRUW June 2021 / ЧВСН Июнь 2021



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Start of a new month for everyone, and of a new year for me


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

New month....less Covid..other watch


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

150 Amphibia today


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## xsagasta (Apr 21, 2021)

Goroda


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Looks much better with this tropic strap I've got from Ali, imo. The original metal bracelet is good, but the combination was never really very appealing to me. Also I find this tropic strap better - or better looking at least - than the Vostok one.

PS. Obligatory full lume shot!


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Yesterday's shot but was locked out at 8:30pm on the US West Coast, so here it is today.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Ratnik with cherub.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super duper.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Vostok 170962 blue PamPhibia on a blue Rios strap


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

DJW GB said:


> Today...
> 
> View attachment 15915545
> 
> ...


Nice strap choice, will try it on mine 
I've seen this model with a white dial, too, but I think the grey-blue(?) background works better for this design.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

First day of June. Amphibia that I recently modded.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Ligavesh said:


> Nice strap choice, will try it on mine
> I've seen this model with a white dial, too, but I think the grey-blue(?) background works better for this design.


It's a Eulit perlon . It's very short though make sure it's long enough.

Billy super duper.


----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)

My first Amphibia.

Down the rabbit hole I go&#8230;..


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

This cool 2809A just arrived today from Russia. I bought it in January.


----------



## xsagasta (Apr 21, 2021)

Raketa Antarctica


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Quick change for the afternoon, received this one today.

I just love the bracelet, so many textures  💗


----------



## xsagasta (Apr 21, 2021)

Alfajuj said:


> View attachment 15916832
> 
> This cool 2809A just arrived today from Russia. I bought it in January.


Your words give me hope, since January I have lost two beautiful watches in the post.

Nice Vostok Precision, by the way.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

3133

































































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super duper.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Pobeda:


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

#184 here


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Changed the strap in order to give this guy more wrist time.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

cuthbert said:


> Changed the strap in order to give this guy more wrist time.
> 
> View attachment 15917210


Nice. Link for the strap, please?


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

Lazy warm summer evening, need for some fresh items


----------



## DrSlamastika (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Komandirskie 650547


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

I really wanted a president bracelet with fitted end links for my Komandirskie 350.617 world timer. I know that Meranom has end links for an oyster style bracelet but none exist for a president. So I bought a generic Seiko bracelet on AliExpress which had stamped end links, which I ground down and bent to the shape of the 350 case. I'm not happy with my grinding and metal forming work, so I'm seriously considering to buy another and try again.


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok 2214 from early 80s


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

stevarad said:


> 3133
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressively "excessive"  

Can't read Russian... but I see the flag of the Russian Navy, St. Andrew's Cross..?


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## DrSlamastika (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Danilao said:


> View attachment 15917579


Did you get this recently? I was 'chasing' one on ebay before it disappeared.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Sino-Russian for today. Strela with a Sea-Gull ST19 movement.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

I did watch the Chernobyl TV series yestetday. Fascinating one !


----------



## xsagasta (Apr 21, 2021)

Have a nice Friday, everyone.


----------



## sekitra (Jun 6, 2019)

A shot from yesterday 









Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

420 back on a leather strap today.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

sekitra said:


> A shot from yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Colourful licence plate


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

BRUICHLADICH said:


> Impressively "excessive"
> 
> Can't read Russian... but I see the flag of the Russian Navy, St. Andrew's Cross..?


Yes, you are right. St. Andrew's Cros.

It is written "admiral" on dial.

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

sekitra said:


> A shot from yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lada!!!!! ))))

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## sekitra (Jun 6, 2019)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Colourful licence plate


 It's not mine and I don't want to show the numbers. This was the best for the time of the year. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sekitra (Jun 6, 2019)

stevarad said:


> Lada!!!!! ))))
> 
> Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


I got my driving license on one. It was an estate though. Not long ago - 1994  They stopped the production in 2012 I guess.









Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

sekitra said:


> I got my driving license on one. It was an estate though. Not long ago - 1994  They stopped the production in 2012 I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you don't need to be a [email protected] to drive a BMW


----------



## xsagasta (Apr 21, 2021)

Cheers, one from this Friday afternoon.


----------



## sekitra (Jun 6, 2019)

Kotsov said:


> And you don't need to be a [email protected] to drive a BMW


I don't even know what a [email protected] is ))
You don't have to be anything to drive a car. You just have to get the skills and pay the bills. 
If you get excited from driving a specific make or model maybe a premium is justified. And also for comfort, security...

By the way I first saw the meme with VW Golf and Lada but today I found the one with BMW 5 and thought it's the same joke after all.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)

Been wearing my new Amphibia all week.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Amphibia 710844


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

Morning


----------



## Marius_B (Feb 21, 2021)

For me it is just a 420 with clean Bezel. For my 3yo son it wears like a Zlatoust


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Poljot International Moscow Nights, made in Germany with a refurbished Soviet era Slava 2427 movement


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## garpie (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

AaParker said:


> Rodina:
> 
> View attachment 15923285


That's a beautiful piece.


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

stevarad said:


> Yes, you are right. St. Andrew's Cros.
> 
> It is written "admiral" on dial.
> 
> Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


Thank you. 
Большое спасибо.


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Soviet era Raketa "Wind Rose".









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Joe


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## xsagasta (Apr 21, 2021)

Buyalov RR02


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## xsagasta (Apr 21, 2021)

Reno said:


>


Beautiful, I love the direction Raketa has taken lately, in terms of design.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

xsagasta said:


> Buyalov RR02


Love it 😍👍


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

xsagasta said:


> Beautiful, I love the direction Raketa has taken lately, in terms of design.


Thanks xsagasta ?

It's one of their first reissues back in 2014

Not sure why they didn't keep this 'ATOM' line, actually ?


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Kirovskie:


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

It's Sunday so the Vostok 550946 gets some wrist time


----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)

Komandirskie Sunday for me.


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

A big thanks to @miroman for the parts that helped bring this Poljot back to life.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

:-D


----------



## WhatisGonzo (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok 2209 from early 70s


----------



## xsagasta (Apr 21, 2021)

Good morning, friends. Today's Atom:


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)

Zissou & bond (mixing my movies)


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## DrSlamastika (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Komandirskie 350623.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steven.w49 (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Baikal!!!

Made short review about it, so you can check it if interested.









Poljot international Baikal - really short review


A couple of days already on hand this beautiful International Baikal 3133 chronograph. And I had to write this short, let's say review... Homage to the deepest lake in the world, its depths and purity. About 1700m depth. Did you know that in that Baikal lake is 23% of the world's freshwater...




www.watchuseek.com






































































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

I swapped the buckle on this ostrich CNS strap with that of a rubber 1967 strap that I'm using with a bronze 1967 and on which I just put a bronze buckle.


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Komandirskie '50 years of USSR' from 1968


----------



## DrSlamastika (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)

Beach watch for a sunny day


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Millones (Dec 9, 2020)

My own Russian Franken


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## steven.w49 (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

This blue Poljot


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

DrSlamastika said:


> View attachment 15928668


Very sharp looking watch! Looks great on mesh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Wanted to wear the Raketa Amphibian at first, decided to wear this instead as it goes better with a blue checkered shirt and jeans (I think):


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

JonS1967 said:


> Very sharp looking watch! Looks great on mesh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Although I still think the matt bezel doesn't go that well with the shiny dial, I've gotta say the mesh makes it look so much better -which meansI gottta stop bein lazy (and cowardly), take my metal cutting pliers and fit my mesh bracelet on mine Wonder how it would look with my 'shinier' bezel...


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

DrSlamastika said:


> View attachment 15928668


Are the bezel indeces and numbers painted? They seem darker, like dirty white or something?...


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

Almaz 2809. I had been looking for a nice example of one of these for a while. The textured dials tend to go all black and moldy. When I bought it, it had a mismatched set of hands. Luckily I had a parts watch with the correct hands. And voila! It's supposed to have an 18J 2809-B movement, but it actually is a 22J 2809-A from a Volna under the hood. I don't mind that.


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

This Sportivnie just arrived today from Russia.


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

Neptune today. The bracelet is really comfortable in hot weather & I don't think I'll be changing back to its leather strap anytime soon.


----------



## xsagasta (Apr 21, 2021)

Pobeda TTK-1


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Ligavesh said:


> Although I still think the matt bezel doesn't go that well with the shiny dial, I've gotta say the mesh makes it look so much better -which meansI gottta stop bein lazy (and cowardly), take my metal cutting pliers and fit my mesh bracelet on mine Wonder how it would look with my 'shinier' bezel...


I think the dial and bezel look really good together, especially with respect to proportion. Is the same bezel available in a glossy finish?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSlamastika (Jun 20, 2020)

Ligavesh said:


> Are the bezel indeces and numbers painted? They seem darker, like dirty white or something?...


HI, nope, its some kind of oxidation, it was pure white in begining, and then turn to this some kind of ivory colour


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok 2214 from late 70s


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Icebreaker with a nice sunny orange dial to make up for the 🥶🌥🌥 weather


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

JonS1967 said:


> I think the dial and bezel look really good together, especially with respect to proportion. Is the same bezel available in a glossy finish?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I've put on a totally different one (from Vostok Watches 24, I think).


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Ligavesh said:


> No, I've put on a totally different one (from Vostok Watches 24, I think).
> 
> View attachment 15930656


I'll admit this combo looks good; but I actually rather like the matt black bezel. Still, it would be a boring world if everyone liked exactly the same things


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

This was my first Russian watch when I got into this crazy hobby. If I only knew...









Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)

31659


----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)

Amphibia 710 on a black NATO


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Ligavesh said:


> No, I've put on a totally different one (from Vostok Watches 24, I think).
> 
> View attachment 15930656


I think the glossy vs. matte is very subtle and the overall look is incredible. Just my 2 cents.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Retro 2415-550931


----------



## xsagasta (Apr 21, 2021)

Cheers, comrades.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

****ty day at work, maybe a nice watch would help with the mood a bit...


----------



## xsagasta (Apr 21, 2021)

Ligavesh said:


> ****ty day at work, maybe a nice watch would help with the mood a bit...
> 
> View attachment 15932281
> 
> ...


Beautiful. It would cheer me up, no doubt.


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

xsagasta said:


> Beautiful. It would cheer me up, no doubt.


Thanks, it's one of the watches for which I've never thought "ah, maybe I shouldn't have bought it..."

Easily one of my favorites.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Raketa:


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Amphibia 420268 'blue numbers' with a bezel mod


----------



## philippeF (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## RITinker (Apr 19, 2019)

I've been wearing the teal Neptune this week. Bright and cheery for the fine late spring weather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)

Scuba Dude carried me through another crazy day at work.


----------



## yekaterinburg (Mar 2, 2019)

At first I was really disappointed to find that this watch was losing time face up (about 8-12 mins a day) but after running it for a day it seems to be back on track!!


----------



## Sullivanjt (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## shahrincamille (Nov 9, 2017)

This arrived 3 days ago, only 19 days from Izhevsk to Malaysia - much much improved compared to earlier this year (a new Vostok from zenitar is still not here yet after 4 months😅)

Anyway, this time it's a relatively more modern, not-so-Russian watch (when compared to the ancient Soviets that are the main focus of my collection). Not-so-Russian? Yup, that's because it runs on a Miyota 82S0 calibre, a skeletonised version of the ubiquitous 8215 family. So a Japanese movement running in a Russian-branded watch (Mikhail Moskvin). My second "hybrid" watch, where the movement and brands do not originate from the same country - the other one is a Cross CR8008-02 (Cross, the famous American penmaker, with a probable Japanese Miyota movement; some say it's probably Chinese) which, ironically, is a "skeleton watch" too😆










Shahrin

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using TapirTalk


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Amphibia 710816


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

shahrincamille said:


> This arrived 3 days ago, only 19 days from Izhevsk to Malaysia - much much improved compared to earlier this year (a new Vostok from zenitar is still not here yet after 4 months😅)
> 
> Anyway, this time it's a relatively more modern, not-so-Russian watch (when compared to the ancient Soviets that are the main focus of my collection). Not-so-Russian? Yup, that's because it runs on a Miyota 82S0 calibre, a skeletonised version of the ubiquitous 8215 family. So a Japanese movement running in a Russian-branded watch (Mikhail Moskvin). My second "hybrid" watch, where the movement and brands do not originate from the same country - the other one is a Cross CR8008-02 (Cross, the famous American penmaker, with a probable Japanese Miyota movement; some say it's probably Chinese) which, ironically, is a "skeleton watch" too😆
> 
> ...


I regret seeming pedantic, but the movement in your Mikhail Moskvin is definitely _not_ a Miyota 82S0 or any other variant of the Miyota 8-series. It is in fact a 'Tongji' (Chinese Standard Movement). I can't say exactly who the manufacturer is but it is probably in the north of China based on the style of shockproofing. Mikhail Moskvin do use some Miyota movements in their watches but they use far more Chinese movements that they are less keen to identify.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)




----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok 2214 from early 70s


----------



## xsagasta (Apr 21, 2021)

Hey there, friends.


----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)

Amphibia Friday


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

Paddle hands, 090 case, Green USSR export dial


----------



## shahrincamille (Nov 9, 2017)

Chascomm said:


> I regret seeming pedantic, but the movement in your Mikhail Moskvin is definitely _not_ a Miyota 82S0 or any other variant of the Miyota 8-series. It is in fact a 'Tongji' (Chinese Standard Movement). I can't say exactly who the manufacturer is but it is probably in the north of China based on the style of shockproofing. Mikhail Moskvin do use some Miyota movements in their watches but they use far more Chinese movements that they are less keen to identify.


I did suspect as much, that the movement inside my MM is of probable Chinese origin. I did try to search for the same exact model online, but alas, no luck. I did, however, find another skeleton MM of the same series as mine at smirs.com. They did specify THAT particular watch as having a Miyota 82S0 movement, and it did look similar, both front and back, as mine. Being unfamiliar with non-Soviet/Russian movements, apart from Seikos (not all Seiko calibres, but I do own a few Seiko timepieces), I defer to your better knowledge with regards to Tongji movements.

But Tongji or not, this movement is remarkably accurate for a cheap, non-COSC certified mechanical one. Since receiving the watch (and wearing it) for the last 3 days, it gained only 15 seconds (about + 5secs/day) when compared to the internet time on both my smartphones

Shahrin 

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using TapirTalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)

Scuba dude for me today as well


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Summer is back at last ! Waiting for the coffee to be served in the garden.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Svet:


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

Amphibia back on its rally strap.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Ligavesh said:


> ****ty day at work, maybe a nice watch would help with the mood a bit...
> 
> View attachment 15932281
> 
> ...


Great choice! This is such a nice looking watch. What are your impressions? What would you say it compares to in terms of finishing and overall quality of build?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

bearwithwatch said:


> Vostok Amphibia 710816


Nice. I have a white dial currently en-route from Merinom to join my blue and black dial variants.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

For this morning a Vostok Amphibia Neptune...


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Luch 9 may


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Joe


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Nice. I have a white dial currently en-route from Merinom to join my blue and black dial variants.


----------



## Kugellager (Jun 11, 2021)

Here is what I have been wearing this month. A nice Franken/cutlet Raketa TV.










Also this new to me Vostok Sea Horizon.


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

1983 Poljot 3133. First time wearing it, came with box and papers, just put it on a bracelet I refinished last night.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)

Overtime Amphibia Saturday


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

I find myself wearing smaller watches often because of @Odessa200 's thread


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## DrSlamastika (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)

Scuba dude again today


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Ligavesh said:


> ****ty day at work, maybe a nice watch would help with the mood a bit...


Gorgeous 😍


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Vostok 170893








with this in the background...


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Getting ready for the afternoon (yup, I didn't check the date on the watch before taking the photo...)


----------



## steven.w49 (Apr 14, 2019)

My Scuba Dude just got a new bezel, what do you think?


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

DrSlamastika said:


> View attachment 15936833
> View attachment 15936835


I really need to find a way to get the indeces of the bezel colored like that - after I'm done setting up the mesh strap, of course.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

steven.w49 said:


> My Scuba Dude just got a new bezel, what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 15937030
> View attachment 15937031


Looks good.


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

The city of Brest, in Belarus, recently celebrated its 1000th birthday with a limited edition Luch. Each minute marker is 10 minutes.
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Chilling the afternoon away with my little buddy.


----------



## hardhans (Apr 29, 2012)

New arrival yesterday, Luch 3055


----------



## shahrincamille (Nov 9, 2017)

The watch that took 125 days to arrive from zenitar, most if it spent in the Twilight Zone










Vostok Amphibian 090657M

Shahrin

Sent from my Nokia 8250 using TapirTalk


----------



## hardhans (Apr 29, 2012)

shahrincamille said:


> The watch that took 125 days to arrive from zenitar, most if it spent in the Twilight Zone
> 
> View attachment 15938038
> 
> ...


it's got a nifty dial, 125 days is impressive i must say.


----------



## Dirthitter (Mar 4, 2018)

Todays choice on this lovely Sunday in anticipation of a nice BBQ-session and some pool time: my "Komphibia"


----------



## Badiker (Dec 4, 2011)

Little Луч of sunshine.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Still unsure about the bezel, but there it is.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Another little Луч of sunshine .


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Cornavin branded Poljot:


----------



## Dirthitter (Mar 4, 2018)

Ligavesh said:


> View attachment 15938148
> 
> 
> Still unsure about the bezel, but there it is.


Same style bezel but in red would be awesome...just my 50¢


----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)

Just got this bezel for my Komandirskie Classic 431783. 
It really brings the watch alive. I really am enjoying a mechanical hand wound watch these days.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Ligavesh said:


> I really need to find a way to get the indeces of the bezel colored like that - after I'm done setting up the mesh strap, of course.


@DocTone , @Mr. Bezel , @Irreversible Mechanism - anyone? I have now three of those bezels - how would you change the color of the indeces like that?


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Komandirskie 350642


----------



## Marius_B (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Mr. Bezel (Apr 7, 2020)

Ligavesh said:


> I have now three of those bezels - how would you change the color of the indeces like that?


The usual way is to remove the original lume (maybe with acetone, the PVD coating should resist) and then replace it with new lume in vintage color. You can mix it yourself if, for example, you use some tea or coffee to create this effect. Then you need to repaint the indices and immediately wipe off the excess. Let it dry and (hopefully) the result will satisfy you. If not, try again and again until you succeed.


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*86*


----------



## xsagasta (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Morning and afternoon watches for today:


----------



## DrSlamastika (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)

Vostok Cadet 461342


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Captain Zissou on the deck tonight


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

soufiane said:


> View attachment 15941579
> 
> À chrono i appreciate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Um, not really Soviet/Russian I'm afraid. Nice watch though.


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

I'm still wearing my K-35 (350.617) 24h watch. I'm determined to keep wearing it until reading the 24h dial becomes second nature. I imagine 24h watches like this are popular in places like Norilsk which are north of arctic circle. A 24h dial also makes a manual world timer bezel functional.


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)

For today


----------



## xsagasta (Apr 21, 2021)

Another day, another Vostok.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Breaking the ice today. Stock strap was too small, on a Vostok leather for now. Not a fan of the red seconds hand, probably will change to silver or black.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Vostok:


----------



## DrSlamastika (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## SinanjuStein (May 26, 2015)

First watch from the practice lot.

An incomplete project for now, as i'm still waiting on the packet of Komandirskie crystals. As the crystal appears like it was dragged through some gravel.



















I checked under magnification and the movement still has lubrication under most pivots but it's still going to be a boxed until i will service it. Bezel is from a relatively modern Amphibia. Unsure if to use these vintage hands or to order a pair of newer Komandirskie hands. (They're mismatched as the minute&hour from one watch, seconds from another)


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

170548


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

willjackson said:


> Ratnik with cherub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love my Ratniks !


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

An oldie but I still love it ..: never mind the date as I can't see them anyway so I never set them


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Bsw_sc said:


> View attachment 15942529


Perfect backdrop for that watch with that bezel -- blackberries/dewberries, boysenberries, or loganberries? 🙂


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

AaParker said:


> Perfect backdrop for that watch with that bezel -- blackberries/dewberries, boysenberries, or loganberries? 🙂


Blackberries ! And they were delicious, also got some blueberries


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok 2209 from early 70s


----------



## xsagasta (Apr 21, 2021)

Hello, comrades.


----------



## dawoodianpk (Oct 22, 2017)

RM339 said:


> View attachment 15941379


What is model name?


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)

GMTtwotone said:


>


That's a beauty, stock bezel looks really nice


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

1967

































































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

stevarad said:


> 1967
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I want one of those!


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

GMTtwotone said:


> Damn I want one of those!


I'm surprised you don't have one tbh - and no, I'm not selling you mine! Also @stevarad , thank you for reminding me I have one of those, maybe I'll wear it tomorrow 👍


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

Ligavesh said:


> I'm surprised you don't have one tbh - and no, I'm not selling you mine! Also @stevarad , thank you for reminding me I have one of those, maybe I'll wear it tomorrow


Can't find one and want the bronze too, but no way in hell ever going to pay $500


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

GMTtwotone said:


> Can't find one and want the bronze too, but no way in hell ever going to pay $500


I got mine for 420€ on ebay from some guy in Spain 😵


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

Ligavesh said:


> I got mine for 420€ on ebay from some guy in Spain


Ridiculous


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh .. some days not here, seeing now that after COVID ... ‚1967' Virus going around .. 
I'm happy being vaccinated against


----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)

Going small. 
Vostok Cadet 461342. Swapped straps and polished the crystal last night.


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

mariomart said:


> Um, not really Soviet/Russian I'm afraid. Nice watch though.


Isn't it Rossian?


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

This one goes in the small watches, too.


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok 2209 from 80s


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## xsagasta (Apr 21, 2021)

Have a nice Thursday, everyone.
Greetings from stormy Barcelona.


----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)

Komandirskie Thursday


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today....










Billy super duper.


----------



## DrSlamastika (Jun 20, 2020)

Not a Russian, but its Belarus, so almost the same


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

My cheap Zissou on a cheap Seiko like rubber strap


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Arrived yesterday, followed my usual reception process: wound it up and ignored it until the following day. Running OK.

So now I have this 1008xx in black, blue and white dial variants...








100816


----------



## steven.w49 (Apr 14, 2019)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Looks good.


Thank you!


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

thewatchadude said:


> My cheap Zissou on a cheap Seiko like rubber strap
> 
> View attachment 15946256


You don't have the original strap? Here:









Wostok Armband Uhr Original 18 mm | eBay


Entdecken Sie Wostok Armband Uhr Original 18 mm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





btw, all Zissous are cheap 😅


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Arrived yesterday, followed my usual reception process: wound it up and ignored it until the following day. Running OK.
> 
> So now I have this 1008xx in black, blue and white dial variants...
> View attachment 15946356
> ...


Finally, it arrived


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Retro 2415-550934


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

bearwithwatch said:


> Finally, it arrived


It was DHL so pretty quick; unfortunately Russia Post won't/can't ship to Brazil at the moment. It's more exciting watching Russia Post deliveries as they slowly move through the stages (and occasionally disappear for a while) but I have to admit that DHL are much quicker.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

bearwithwatch said:


> Vostok Retro 2415-550934


I do like those Retro Komandirskies.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Tearing up some catfish 🐟


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

An exciting parcel from Russia today and it wasn't a watch!








The gears were bigger.


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

It's under 35mm so it qualifies for the small watches thread as well.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Ligavesh said:


> You don't have the original strap? Here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

This new NATO strap just came today. I think it really suits this model of Komandirskie. The colors are suitably militaresque as befitting a field watch. I really wish all Komandirskies had the simple red star logo like the Soviet ones had. I think the chevrons logo isn't as good.


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)

Happy Friday everyone


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

thewatchadude said:


> View attachment 15947381


Shouldn't the openings for the buckle be round and not squerish - or is that the lower part from the other strap (or older Vostok rubber strap)?


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Bsw_sc said:


> View attachment 15947791


Nice! We haven't see a 202 on this forum for a long time.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

This watch started life as a 120.512 and was the first Amphibia I ever bought. I've modded it again and again, but I can never seem to finalize its configuration for some reason...


----------



## xsagasta (Apr 21, 2021)

Have a great Saturday, everyone!


----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)

So Weekend has begun, today it is quite hot, so I have to waer my "naked" Vodolaz. The rubbercover and the strap is completely worn out, so I fixed a Hirsch Rubber wristband!

In case, somebody knows, where to buy a new coverset for this Denissov watch, I will be quirte glad to put in my loved one back into the original condition. Best regards Dondo.


----------



## DrSlamastika (Jun 20, 2020)

New strap


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

This Russian beater is keeping time as I do the weekend gardening. She is no beauty like most of the rest of the watches displayed here, but is so reliable. Cheers







. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

New member in the family, love it.


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

A Sura for Sunday.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

GMTtwotone said:


> Can't find one and want the bronze too, but no way in hell ever going to pay $500


Regarding the comments on the 1967's. $500 and up seems to be the going rate for 67's nowadays. A blue dial just sold on the bay this morning for $545 shipped.


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Raketa:


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

Received this more than a month ago by now, but am just getting around to a pic and posting. As I knew when I purchased it, the dial is a bit faded, less pink than the pink when it was first sold in the 80s, but I quite like it and it's keeping impeccable time.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Komandirskie 350645


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok 2214 from 70s


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

ale9191 said:


> View attachment 15947262


Late reply.
Twins - separated at birth.


----------



## xsagasta (Apr 21, 2021)

Here's Monday, comrades.


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

Pobeda by ZIM 2608


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Bronzo bronze this morning










I will swap it with something else this afternoon as it's leaving dark marks on my wrist due to current hotter weather.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Kirovskie:


----------



## yekaterinburg (Mar 2, 2019)

This arrived from Ukraine yesterday! I liked it when I bought it but in person it feels like a great balance between sophisticated and a bit funky with all the different textures on the dial. Also my first non-round face!


----------



## steven.w49 (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)

After work watch. 
Amphibia 710059 with a new bezel from Meranom.


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Was too lazy to fit the shark mesh, so I'm using this thick Vostok leather strap till then:


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

640 Amphibia in a 650 Komandirskie case. I'm starting to come around to rubber straps. I had it on a milanese mesh before and was not happy with it. The rubber transformed it for me.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

yekaterinburg said:


> View attachment 15953649
> 
> This arrived from Ukraine yesterday! I liked it when I bought it but in person it feels like a great balance between sophisticated and a bit funky with all the different textures on the dial. Also my first non-round face!


Awesome! How do I always miss on these?


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Yesterday...


































































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Today...

































































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

stevarad said:


> Yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did a double take on that second picture. Just a glance and then a moment of, "What am I looking at?" Great play of light and reflection for a very striking shot! 🙂


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

AaParker said:


> I did a double take on that second picture. Just a glance and then a moment of, "What am I looking at?" Great play of light and reflection for a very striking shot!


Yea, saphire is beautiful, making colorfuls games of lights and reflections.

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## DrSlamastika (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## mech3133 (May 22, 2015)

Gone back to this as a daily wearer after eloping with a G-Shock now regretting it and back to the Ruskie stuff anfd plan to stay loyal this time. Fitted an Abass & Modia strap that came off an old Lorissa watch and just can't take it off the wrist.................... Vostok all the way x x x x x


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Just arrived from Chistopol.









Tap, talk, and buy another watch.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)




----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

stevarad said:


> Yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The quality looks much better than regular issue barrel cased Amphibias. Is that true in person?


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

I'm so excited my 2214 Komandirskie Chistopol finally arrived from Russia today! This particular model with the pointy triangle indices is very hard to find and I had been looking for this one for over a year. It has hacking, the correct seconds hand, and the date indicator has the correct wide font which is unique to these early Komandirskies. The only problem is a mismatch of the lume color of the hands with the dial.


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

GMTtwotone said:


> The quality looks much better than regular issue barrel cased Amphibias. Is that true in person?


Yes, definitely; the case itself is not exactly 100% the same as 090 and 119, but something 'similar' (one member hear had talked about it, can't remember where)... Also, bezel is unidirectional.


----------



## mech3133 (May 22, 2015)

The lady who assembled the watch actually came out of the factory and adjusted the strap for me............. She was Russian!


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

Amphibia on its new silicone strap. I think that the strap suits the watch & it is very comfortable, but it does seem to be a bit of a dust magnet.


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

Ligavesh said:


> View attachment 15938148
> 
> 
> Still unsure about the bezel, but there it is.


That would look good with a black PVD bezel from Meranom. See my 090 above.


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

Export Big Zero


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

GMTtwotone said:


> The quality looks much better than regular issue barrel cased Amphibias. Is that true in person?


Same quality, but better appearance.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Kirovskie:


----------



## Kugellager (Jun 11, 2021)

Ligavesh said:


> View attachment 15956770


Never seen that dial face before. Stunning!


----------



## steven.w49 (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super duper.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## mech3133 (May 22, 2015)

Poljot (NOS) so the advert stated


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Desk diving today. Beware the deco!


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Export.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok Kadet 2409a celebrating 50 years of the KVPO helicopter factory


----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)

capannelle said:


> Vostok Kadet 2409a celebrating 50 years of the KVPO helicopter factory
> 
> View attachment 15959214
> 
> ...


What a beauty!


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Afternoon switchover from a 420380 Orange Scuba Dude









to the slightly less proletarian 010040 Kremlyovskie


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## xsagasta (Apr 21, 2021)

It's Sturmanskie Friday for me.


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## mech3133 (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

This 270 Amphibia from the early post-Soviet era just came today and I put it on a shark mesh that I had lying around. It shows neither made in USSR, nor made in Russia on the dial. I guess the dial would still be called 634, although it's slightly different from the contemporary 634 scuba dial, with larger lume plots. I didn't know the 270 even existed until recently, but it's similar in shape to the contemporary 100 case, so I'll consider it to be its spiritual antecedent. My information is that they appear in both manual wind and automatic forms. Mine is a manual wind 2414. I don't know if this bezel is original to this watch or not.


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Really Red Radio Room


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)

Happy Friday


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina: I knew first class existed for Rodina's with this dial, so I was glad to be able to get one.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Reef









Enviado desde mi YAL-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Look what arrived from Spain today! A Baikal, #126/200, complete with spare clasp and stem. I leave for vaca in a couple hours, talk about perfect timing!


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Ola ola ola vo' a dormire nell'aiola


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Vostok 1967 Reissue LE


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

17 Jewel Soviet Poljot.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## xsagasta (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Another Radio Room day


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

New strap from rix_strap arrived today.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Signal:


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

after wearing the white dial version yesterday I thought I'd go blue today...


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

edit: this was on my way to work - there I realized I'd set the date wrong - that's been corrected


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Vostok 1967 Reissue LE for soggy errands


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xsagasta (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## mech3133 (May 22, 2015)




----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Chaika:


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Luch Retro 71721584


----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)

Vostok Komandirskie Sunday


----------



## steven.w49 (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Stitchripper (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Good morning!


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Titanium tool watch for the day


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## mech3133 (May 22, 2015)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super duper.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Vostok 100819


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Luch:


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## nicohowe (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Agat Zlatoust Vodolaz 192-ChS

















(75mmx70mmx18mm)(Dial Size 60mm)


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Band is solid link but it's thin and light and pairs well with the Komandirskie manual wind


----------



## willjackson (Mar 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

I put a 420 porthole style bezel on the old 270 scuba. I think this is the style of bezel it would have had originally.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)




----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Still working from home--while in a boring conference call...


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Raketa:


----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok 2209 from 70s


----------



## Stitchripper (Jun 24, 2021)

I heard the metal bracelets on these old amphibians are usually crap, so when I bought this, I proactively ordered a new solid steel replacement at the same time. But it turns out I actually like the original folded metal bracelet too much to swap it now. 🙃


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Stitchripper said:


> View attachment 15968983
> 
> 
> I heard the metal bracelets on these old amphibians are usually crap, so when I bought this, I proactively ordered a new solid steel replacement at the same time. But it turns out I actually like the original folded metal bracelet too much to swap it now. 🙃


I've replaced a couple of my old folded metal bracelets; usually because the clasp seems destined to remove a finger nail. But, the ones which don't have that tendency are very comfortable.


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

GAZ-24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)

Change of bezel and strap today


----------



## JonInAtl (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Dirthitter (Mar 4, 2018)

marathonna said:


> View attachment 15971770


Wow, that´s an orange dial? Source? Looks awesome! Like it


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Dirthitter said:


> Wow, that´s an orange dial? Source? Looks awesome! Like it


Yep.. Orange Amphibia SE with orange Dial and orange paint on the inside of the bezel..
This was a Stock SE at the time and as a Dutchman i could not resist to buy one.. ;-)


----------



## Dirthitter (Mar 4, 2018)

marathonna said:


> Yep.. Orange Amphibia SE with orange Dial and orange paint on the inside of the bezel..
> This was a Stock SE at the time and as a Dutchman i could not resist to buy one.. ;-)


Thanx for answering! Appreciate it very much. Sure, had to think about it at first place: orange=dutch. My bad;-) It´s just about I am on an orange dial project of my own and Your watch was just pretty inspiring. Wear it in good health!


----------



## mech3133 (May 22, 2015)

Bought this watch from a car booty for a couple of pounds its a great lightweight







reliable little ticker


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Batworld...


----------

